# bull shark



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

150lb bull shark was spoted at the LIP while i was surfing out there.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Time to bait up?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Don't surf or swim near sunset, and remember it is illegal to fish for shark within a 1/4 mile of shore in VA Beach (VA Beach City council says so, not VMRC), so you are fishing for cobia or drum with that 6/0 rig.   

Tom


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

DaDum, DaDUM DADUMDADUMDADUMDADUM...


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Whats shark fishing?


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

No shark fishing 1/4 mile of the beach...ya-da-ya-da-ya-da

A big knee jerk reaction from our illustrious wanna be leaders on City Council. Like the shark can tell that you are fishing for cobia or drum and not him  

Banning shark fishing 1ft or 100 miles from the beach would not have prevented those couple tourists from getting gnawed a few years back. When it happens again, are they going to ban live bait fishing from shore????? Stupid idiots. They need to stick to more manageable topics. 

$hit happens... Did the state of NJ ban shark fishing in fresh water after four people got killed there 85 years ago up one of the brackish tidal rivers. NOPE...it just happens


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

what officer?
i'm cobia fishing w/ a 10 pound tuna head w/ 10 foot of cable leaderand a 15/0 j hiook on my shinny penn50tw
:--|


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

> what officer?
> i'm cobia fishing w/ a 10 pound tuna head w/ 10 foot of cable leaderand a 15/0 j hiook on my shinny penn50tw


well hell those cobia do get big


----------

